# Food that moves



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Can any one give me good foods that are easy to move around. Basicly packed lunch ideas. Thank you:bounce:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

chickens? they can walk


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

russforever said:


> chickens? they can walk


haha nice one :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Whey and oats. Tuna and wholemeal bread. Chicken and rice/pasta.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

hehe sorry, but yeah, chicken sandwidges, boil chicken night before and then yum yum. Pasta+tuna ina lunch box easily done aswel; boiled eggs also.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

today i had a chicken, bacon and veg salad minus the salad part

also tuna and sweetcorn

i did think it would be a thread about moving animals like mealworms, lobsters, etc though


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

u can take any food around just get yourself some tupperware


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

I have an bit of an issue with tupperware


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> u can take any food around just get yourself some tupperware


x2

However maybe get some more up to date storage containers.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

-Jack- said:


> I have an bit of an issue with tupperware


A phobia?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

basically...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

umm, how on earth?

Wrap a deep filled tuna sandwich with brown bread in cling film.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Get a coolbag from millets or blacks. When your grub is gone they fold down to nowt.

Clingfilm chicken boobs and salads. Tupperphobia is errm,,, limiting a bit.

Flask of soup?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Sandwiches, pittas, bagels all with a protein filling in them.

Carrot and celert sticks in a plastic bag. Dip inside a jar of salsa.

Homemade MRP's like shakes and bars


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> basically...


I`ve gotta here this one..... If its anything like me and clingfilm this`ll be great :thumb:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Basically anyting as said above, any storage container then you're fine, stick anything in it. If you are really afraid of tuppaware S) then try cool bags they are good.


----------

